# Would you recommend PPI's Exam Cafe



## maximus808 (Jul 2, 2010)

Although I already have study material from ppi2pass such as the big practice problem book from lindeburg companion to the CERM, 6 min. solutions for my depth and the morning breadths, as well as Chelapati's Workbook for my depth and the NCEES practice problems,

Would you still recommend the Exam Cafe? There something I like about having random problems shot at you from a computer that is different than going through a book. I could do these during lunch at work or even after work.

Would anyone care to recommend this? Thanks


----------



## civil78 (Jul 4, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> Although I already have study material from ppi2pass such as the big practice problem book from lindeburg companion to the CERM, 6 min. solutions for my depth and the morning breadths, as well as Chelapati's Workbook for my depth and the NCEES practice problems,
> Would you still recommend the Exam Cafe? There something I like about having random problems shot at you from a computer that is different than going through a book. I could do these during lunch at work or even after work.
> 
> Would anyone care to recommend this? Thanks


I would- I actually printed out all of the problems from the cafe and took them with me to the test- they did a better job of providing different retaining wall problems than other resoucres that I looked at and did help with the AM portion


----------



## maximus808 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks! Can you have the cafe show you problems at random? I tend to focus on one subject at a time but would want a variety of questions similar to the breadth portion


----------



## civil78 (Jul 5, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> Thanks! Can you have the cafe show you problems at random? I tend to focus on one subject at a time but would want a variety of questions similar to the breadth portion


Yes- you can do practice tests as well that will give you a random 8 questions of each grouping in a timed test. Ezch time you take a practice test it will give you different problems out of its test base. It was a pain to copy and paste the problems into a word document to take with me in the test- but definitely worth it!


----------

